
How I built a self-driving robot race car - dfirment
https://read.acloud.guru/how-i-built-an-autonomous-car-to-drive-awareness-for-women-who-code-bec91f94da91
======
dfirment
Learn how a Robocar Rally racing team built an autonomous model car in 12
hours from start to finish

